# Regulation of Sipik Aspheric 3-mode 18650/Q5 Light?



## funkychateau (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone own this light, currently on sale at Meritline for $8.99? I'm wondering if it is direct drive, or does it have a buck driver? It operates on 1x18650 or 3xAAA. I'm concerned that it would dim rapidly on 18650 if regulated by resistor only.

http://www.meritline.com/cree-led-f...479.aspx?OrderBy=1&pagenum=3&RatingSortByYN=0&

Thanks!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that the sk98 I've been hearing about? I think the budget section of this forum has some info on that light  good price.
Ive never heard of that distributor so your link will probably be deleted


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know if it is the SK98 - Meritline did not list a model number, and I only learned the manufacturer by reading the reviews (~30 review, mostly very good). I am surprised that you had not heard of Meritline. I thought they were a pretty popular Chinese-junk site. One thing I like about them is that they do not tag on a "foreign transaction fee" when you use your credit card. DX and Solarforce annoy me with those little $2 surprises.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 5, 2012)

Do they except PayPal? That's a great price, I have a Sipik68 and love it.


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't have Paypal, so I've never tried it. Credit cards have so much better buyer protection, that's my preferred payment. But it seems most folks do take Paypal nowadays.

BTW, I searched for the info you mentioned, but the only thread other than this one that came up for "SK98" is this one http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...8-s-big-brother-the-Sipik-SK98&highlight=sk98 and it really doesn't tell much of anything about the light. Do you have a link for the Budget Lights thread you were thinking about?

thanks!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 7, 2012)

I looked on another forum and the Sipik SK98 has an XML and it looks ALOT like the SK68, still worthwhile looking into it. 
And meritline does take PayPal


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 8, 2012)

In that case, this Meritline item is not the SK98, as it does not have an XML.


----------



## hank (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been looking for a while for any documentation on the drivers used by the Sipik lights (and their many, many clones, which vary greatly). So far nothing.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 8, 2012)

Right, they look fairly different, but worth it as a fun budget light


----------



## Ergolator (Jul 2, 2012)

I did an analysis on what seems to be a clone here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...7-watts-from-a-Q5-and-a-single-AA-cell-REALLY

Seems to have a boost regulator around 1 to 2 volts but could be direct drive above about 2 volts.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 6, 2013)

I have both versions of them. What you have here is definitely The 18650 powered Cree XM-L Sipik SK98, while the Sipik SK68 is a AA/ 14500 / XR-E driven smaller light, but looks like a smaller version.


----------

